# What Happened to my kitchen



## shan2themax (Apr 25, 2008)

I told you I was up to something this week.... said I had a surprise.... I decided that I needed to do something in the house that made me happier.... and fooeyy on what everyone else wants.... so.. I picked out some cabinets I liked.... and look what I did in just  few hours.   I am doing the bottoms now... and then the tops in a month or so...  I will keep you posted and put up more pics as they come


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 25, 2008)

Impressive! 
Your helper there looks a little less than impressed though lol

While you have the walls exposed, this is the time to get that wire spliced and down the wall to that Garbage disposal and add circuits if you need them. Most kitchens do.. A hole in the wall below countertop level is easy to repair and no need to spend a lot of time trying to match.

Looks like you're going to do a new floor too!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 26, 2008)

Change your name to "MRS ambitious get otta my way i'm buildin somethin" if you like it or not. 
Great way to get er done all at once. You know we are all here rourin you on.


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopefully today I will at least get painting done, rip up the vinyl that is glued down under the carpet up, get the wire spliced and the new vinyl flooring down.... that may be a bit more than I can chew... I tend to do that to myself sometimes...... but I will post some more pictures


I am also gonna change the receptacle near the sink to a GFCI..... I have been wanting to do that and now is the perfect time!!!!


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow- That cat musta been REALLY angry to do all that damage!!!


  



Good job and keep up the good work!


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 26, 2008)

Way to go Shan!!! Maybe we could hire you to do some work at our house. I seem to have a hard time getting a 'round-to-it.
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 26, 2008)

OK... so... I figure this would happen and  forgot to plan for it... but man I am worn out.... so... I am done for the day since I cant do anything else... in the am i am going to go to lowes and buy some luann and strap it to the top of the car ghetto style.... (and yes I am being very serious... I will take pictures) so..... further updates tomorrow hopefully ( i have to go back to work on thursday)


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 26, 2008)

Be sure to get a bag of floor leveler while you're there. It will make the vinyl look much better.


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 26, 2008)

so this is where I am at.... I am right in saying that I need to put lauan down correct?  I cant just put adhesive over top of this because it will come apart some day right?  I would love for you to tell me I can... but .... I do want to know the truth... if it will last 10 years gluing... I would be very tempted... but still want to know the truth..... 
You guys are great... cant wait to get it done and show it off to you


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 27, 2008)

Glue vinyl directly on that and it will look terrible within a month.
You need as smooth a surface as possible. Seriously, you'll be able to see every bit of that left over backing right through the new floor. I know you must be tired of scraping but you need to get as much of that up as possible before you even lay the underlayment.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 27, 2008)

You need to get at the least 1/4 inch thichness material. Do not buy the 1/8 inch, it will bubble.

Instead of scraping, is the floor there underlayment? This may be easier to take up. And you can address the subfloor and any squeaks at that time. Otherwise, good luck. Your doin great.


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 27, 2008)

So, as promised... I went to lowes this morning... strapped stuff to the hood of my car ghetto style and brought it home... I got some floor leveler while i was there.... i think that in order to avoid seam overlaps i am gonna put the whole sheets down the center of the room (from laundry to dining) and put shorter pieces on either side... that way... with cabinets in place there will only be one seam in the main part of the floor.... my thinking is less chance for the linoleum to show anything... in case I suck at this leveler stuff...LOL....  I bought a roll of paper and after i get the floor down I am gonna make a template and take the vinyl sheeting outside and cut it..... 
heres the pic of the stuff on the car


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 27, 2008)

so... here we are progress wise.... getting there... only 2 more pieces to be cut.... than comes the leveling stuff for the seams...... I was thinking about putting the paper that I am going to use as a template under the vinyl for some added protection.... didnt know if that was a good idea or not... here is the picture


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 27, 2008)

Just do your self levelin, then adhere to the floor.
As for templating with the paper, that is a great idea. 
One pointer I can give you is to cut little triangles about 2 inches big as you go. When you cut the little triangles these let you have something to tape the paper to the floor through.
Then it does not move around as you work on it. 

Does that make sense ...if not then confuse me so I can tell you better.. better.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 27, 2008)

Three hammers, one hatchet with a hammer end on it, and one black cat...


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 27, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Three hammers, one hatchet with a hammer end on it, and one black cat...




you never know what I may be up to with the black cats ( I actually have 3 all black ones... lol)  another update.... I have cut the linoleum out and laid it for a dry run..... gonna let it set out in the kitchen overnight... and then level tomorrow and remove the paper..... I did make a few little mistakes.... but... all in a days work... at least the labor was free cause i would have been ticked off it werent... hehe... so ... here is the latest....   (I have homework that I need to catch up on so I probably wont update until late tomorrow afternoon... then again.. I hate homework....)


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 28, 2008)

Thats a great lookin floor. And no big lumps from where the cat has disapeared. 
Paint the walls before you put the floor down, it may be easier.
Just an afterthought.
Nevermind ...I went back and looked. Your way ahead of me.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice looking floor!


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 28, 2008)

Square Eye said:


> Nice looking floor!



Thanks guys.... I put the leveler where it needed to be... I am very impatiently patiently waiting for it to dry so that I can smooth the edges.... (funny how that was the part i didnt want to do and it was the funnest)... so... I did manage to get some homework done also while I have been waiting... and I put down some double stick tape... ( I got the no glue flooring) I put it at entry ways, along walls without cabinets and in crosses on the floor where the fridge, stove and dishwasher are: along with where the vinyl and carpet will meet at the dining room .... so... here we are waiting..... I will get the floor down tonight and at least the stove where it belongs and the fridge where it belongs..... and start on the cabinets... I had to order another one today (I needed a 12 inch and ordered a 24... it should be here tomorrow)  gonna do a dry run of the cabinets that go under the window... if there is room to get the w/d out of the laundry room, i may just go ahead and keep the 24in also... i dont know yet..... i'll keep you posted...


ps... I bought the furniture sliders... I think I will keep them attatched... what do you guys think?


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 28, 2008)

so.... here I sit.. not much progress... waiting waiting and more waiting on the flooring to flatten out... I have turned my heat on hoping that would speed the process up... but it isnt.... this is no gluedown and I had hoped that I wouldnt have to... but... if I get up in the am and it still isnt flat (i had to roll it up last night).... I may have to glue it down... I am running out of time off and getting ticked off by the second because of my impatients... but I am sure I will wake up in the am with a renewed perspective........ i just feel like today was a huge waste  !!!!!!!!


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 28, 2008)

Patience...you see them all day long...  
Rome was not built in a day...or two.
Rent the movie "the money pit" you'l get a kick out of the standard contractor answer.
It's gonna be two weeks lady.  

You'll be done as soon as your finished and it will be the end.


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 29, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> Patience...you see them all day long...
> Rome was not built in a day...or two.
> Rent the movie "the money pit" you'l get a kick out of the standard contractor answer.
> It's gonna be two weeks lady.
> ...




I didnt realize we has a comedian in the house..........lol


OK... so... the floor is as flat as it is getting... I am attatching pictures of my lazy susan... and hopefully one of you will know just what it is I am supposed to attatch the thing too... I thought that you started with the corner cabinet, got it level and worked your way out.... the LS is sitting on an x of wood... so I can level it.... but shouldnt there be something on the back for me to attatch the thing to the wall? or do I put the two on either side and screw all three together????????

here ya go.... (now the pic of the LS with the cabinet beside it, that cabinet doesnt go there... I was using it for a spacer)


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 29, 2008)

Those where not jokes...just a little levity. 
What the %$^& makes me so funny, huh??? (insert Joe Pescie here)

Yup, you are right about attaching the two side cabinets. You will need some shims or blocks between the cabinets to help hold them together.And use some clamps to help hold them at first.

Or you can screw through the face frames which will hold better.
But you need to pre-drill first.
You also need to find the highest part in the floor area to start, otherwise you will be cutting the bottoms of the cabinets to get them level all the way across the kitchen.
Then shim them to where they need to be and install a toe kick at the bottom to meet the floor and cover the shims.
Also install a cleat(board) to the back wall behind the LS to hold the counter top. Do this when you have the cabinets at the correct hieght.

Home because of rain today, you lucked out.
Good luck Shan.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 29, 2008)

DEFINITELY add the cleats across the wall behind the LS. 
It's a terrible thing when the countertop sags in a corner and the mitered joint comes apart. A 2x4 flush with the top of the cabinets across to the corner on the wall.. no biggie.
Screws in the face frame will work best to hold the cabinets together and flush to each other. Just open the door, pre-drill for a screw and tighten them together. 
InspectorD has done this before  The leveling is the most important part of any cabinet install. It will affect the way the doors open and how they swing when opened from now on. Also affects the way the countertop fits and it affects the flush lines of the face frames. A straight edge or a yard stick will help you align that LS with the other cabinets. Just hold it's edge against the fronts and adjust it until there are no spaces behind the straight edge.

I wanna see it when you're done!


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 29, 2008)

ok guys... I am a dingbat this morning.... let me ask a question....

Am I getting the tops of the face frames level with one another first and then.... when the tops are together but the bottoms dont meet... what do you do then... or is that where screwing them together comes into play....  (I do not know what I cant get this in my head but.....)(actually I do know.... I am gonna have to sweat copper pipes together because I have a small leak and I hate that... I suck at it.... so it has me off my game)


and yes.. I will do the water pipe first..... lol


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm going to bet that the floor is low in that corner.

You need to get some shims and start looking for the high point of the floor as it relates to your cabinets.

This is a PDF install guide. It takes a minute to load but it has good illustrations.
http://www.merillat.com/care/framed/installationguide.pdf


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 29, 2008)

Square Eye said:


> I'm going to bet that the floor is low in that corner.
> 
> You need to get some shims and start looking for the high point of the floor as it relates to your cabinets.
> 
> ...



yes the floor is low in that corner... you can tell just standing there that it is... this is an area that needs more support under the house...
I really like the guide  it was helpful... except now I feel like I have another weeks worth of work to do... lol.... I was thinking I could just screw the cabinets together (face frames even all around of course) shim the sides/front as needed.... drill the backs into studs(leveled of course) and be done with it...... I may haave to rig the kitchen sink and dishwasher on a piece of osb until after the 8th... I go back to work on thursday have sunday off and not another day till next thursday.... and I think I have 2 16 hour shifts in that instead of just 12's.......  thought about doing the countertops tonight.....(cutting the hole for the sink).... but I really think that I am just too tired today.... but... I gotta have plumbing going for the fam while I am at work all those days (till the 8th)

btw... here is my copper sweating I did.... pretty proud... went much smoother this time..... maybe i'll be a plumber!!!!!!!!! (not)


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't worry, it sounds like you have the basics covered. Those directions are great from Sq eye. 
Never work when you are tired...it creates more tiring work.

Nice plumbin, we never doubted.


----------



## shan2themax (Apr 30, 2008)

so.. this morning I was getting up early... gonna go get the 12" cabinet  I had been waiting on, pick up the toe kick, buy all the plumbing I needed in order to have running water for the next week until I had a few days off.... It was a pretty morning here... and then all of a sudden.... the sky went dark... flames shot from my eyes.... and I searched for my car keys for the next 5 1/2 hours.... called the school thinking my middle son had them... they wouldnt let me talk to him because he was in testing (state) had to wait...... so I searched and searched and searched... picked up clothes in his room, shook them.. cussed, cried... acted girly...... then at 2:15  I found them... In his pants pocket.... arent I an idiot... at least his school thinks so....
So..... the darkness faded... I went and got the cabinet and plumbing and toekick... along with a 2x4 to measure the floor.... (since I got great instructions on how to properly install cabinets)........so..... I have attatched the faucet and sprayer, installed the sink drain, have the garbage disposal hanging (thanks to the oldest) and now I have to bring the dishwasher in and get it all hooked up.................... so... until next week when the saga returns.......


oh.. I also bought cabinet screws for the cabinets (man those things are expensive!!!!)


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 30, 2008)

I love my kids....and all the tools they misplace or dull for me. It gives me more to do and appriciate the tools I get to keep.  Sounds like you are on track. 
Let us know next week what you need, we'll be around.


----------



## shan2themax (May 4, 2008)

OK... so today I installed the cleat and screwed the sink base, lazy susan and 12 inch cabinet together..... that was a little difficult at first but I went to Lowes and bought different screws and then it was smooth sailing... I have one cabinet that refused to be flush together no matter what I did... it is level but not totally flush... there is like 1.5 mm between the cabinets.... I cut the counter top..... that wasnt hard... almost like  butter... but it isnt straight so I am gonna have to work on that on thursday.... went to hook up the icemaker ( I changed hoses) and the cutoff that is there is 3/8 and the icemaker is 1/4... so... I'm gonna have to change that.... I bought a countersinker ....  that helped out alot with the cabinets... I havent cut the larger countertop yet... gotta get up the courage... I hope that I get this finished on my days off this week... I need plumbing in the kitchen and a break... so... here is a picture of what it looks like at the present time... Please disregard the plumbing all over the floor


The tape you see behind the cat is marking where the wall and countertop touch.. it doesnt touch on either side of that so I thought I would try to sand it down or something.....l


----------



## glennjanie (May 4, 2008)

Hello Shan:
Your countertop needs to be scribed to the wall. Balance the sides up and use something to hold your pencil out to the widest gap. Now mark all along the top edge with that spacer. You can use a plane on the back of the top edge; there is about 3/8" there to work with. It would be a good idea to have the two sides clamped togather before scribing to the wall; just in case the corner is not exactly square, which they seldom are.

Your work is looking nice, keep up the good work!
Glenn


----------



## shan2themax (May 4, 2008)

glennjanie said:


> Hello Shan:
> Your countertop needs to be scribed to the wall. Balance the sides up and use something to hold your pencil out to the widest gap. Now mark all along the top edge with that spacer. You can use a plane on the back of the top edge; there is about 3/8" there to work with. It would be a good idea to have the two sides clamped togather before scribing to the wall; just in case the corner is not exactly square, which they seldom are.
> 
> Your work is looking nice, keep up the good work!
> Glenn



Thanks Glenn... I will add that to the to do list at the end of this week!!!!!


----------



## shan2themax (May 8, 2008)

OKay so I got the second counter cut... sink hole and all.   I also got an adapter of some sort to convert the shut off valve for the icemaker from a 3/8 to 1/4 inch... that is functioning grandly....... now.... either tonight or in the morning I am going to attatch the counters together and then I will need to scribe..... my question is...... Do I need to go buy a belt sander or can I use an orbital sander like the one in this link?  http://www.blackanddecker.com/ProductGuide/Product-Details.aspx?ProductID=2371   I already own this.....    More updates to come!!!!!


----------



## inspectorD (May 9, 2008)

Belt sander. Porter cable is good for the money. 
Buy a cheap one with alot of belts. Start with an 80 grit for the top scribe. Hold the sander at a slight angle to save the belt fron cutting itself. 
Great job.


----------



## shan2themax (May 9, 2008)

so.... I am officially ticked off and done for the time.... glued the countertops together, put the miter bolts on, got everything aligned..... sat the counter top in place to make sure where it was a good fit... had to add some shims to the cleats... got that done.... and while laying the countertop back down..... well.... it isnt pretty.... the miterbolts still kinda work... but the wood holding them in place is broken..... at this point... I dont really care.... I have to put the sink in tonight I have dirty dishes everywhere and I cant cook without it and I cant afford to keep eating out... so... for the time being... the counter is just going to stay the way it is....
a second problem... the counter feels bouncy... will that go away when I attatch it to the cabinets?  I sure hope so.....

I look forward to an answer for this one....


----------



## shan2themax (Jun 15, 2008)

ok guys... I know I said I had had it and was done.... but .... after getting most things done in the kitchen (still need upper cabinets)... I concentrated on my school work and finally got that finished up.... so... I would post some pictures of the kitchen, but... my camera is not cooperating with me.... but just wanted to touch base and let you know I hadnt really given up..... just had to turn things down a few notches so that I could get caught up on schoolwork, and needed some time to relax.....

pictures to come as soon as possible


----------



## shan2themax (Jun 16, 2008)

got a new memory card, so here is the kitchen today!!!!


----------



## shan2themax (Dec 8, 2018)

I worked so hard on this! Reading over it all kinda makes me sad, I was so excited and enthusiastic. I wish it looked like this today but it does not.... I need to pull it all out AGAIN,  through away 2 cabinets, the flooring the luan and start over. There was a leak that I wasn't made aware of when I didnt live here.  Live and learn I suppose.


----------

